# 8" MyLink Freak Out



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Before mine died it was having issue seeing my phone for a day or two, then I got the update screen of death (USoD).


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

That's good information and my MyLink struggles to find my phone from time to time. Hoping it's just electronics being electronics and not it dying on me.


----------

